# Lake Chemung?



## Passmeabrewski (Jan 7, 2008)

Anyone know if Lake Chemung in Howell has solid ice? I'm thinking of heading out there tomorrow.


----------



## Kelly Johnson (May 22, 2005)

Spitfire lives over there.
Says he saw a guy in front of the launch today.


http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=317455


----------



## Passmeabrewski (Jan 7, 2008)

Thanks! Awesome. I wonder if anyone has an ice thickness report?


----------



## Kelly Johnson (May 22, 2005)

Aint seen one and I been lookin'

I nominate....you

She was open just before Christmas. I'd guess "less than I like" still:yikes:


----------



## Passmeabrewski (Jan 7, 2008)

Kelly Johnson said:


> Aint seen one and I been lookin'
> 
> I nominate....you
> 
> She was open just before Christmas. I'd guess "less than I like" still:yikes:


Gee - Thanks!


----------



## Passmeabrewski (Jan 7, 2008)

it was bitter cold last night, I'm hoping for the best. In years past there has been 5" or so by the launch but the portion of the lake that is viewable from grand river ave has been open water. 

If anyone has an ice report please share.

Thanks
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lordofallthatswims (Jan 28, 2008)

I will get one today, one way or another.


----------



## Passmeabrewski (Jan 7, 2008)

Lordofallthatswims said:


> I will get one today, one way or another.


Yeah... ha ha ha me too!

I won't be out there until after noon, so any post here prior to that will help out a lot. I'm bringing a newbie friend of mine that has never fished hard water so I would hate to make his first experience a wet one. :tdo12:


----------



## Lordofallthatswims (Jan 28, 2008)

Passmeabrewski said:


> Yeah... ha ha ha me too!
> 
> I won't be out there until after noon, so any post here prior to that will help out a lot. I'm bringing a newbie friend of mine that has never fished hard water so I would hate to make his first experience a wet one. :tdo12:


The DNR launch side never thawed last week, and if you drew a straight line north across from the public park on GR, everything to the east remained frozen during the rains, at least that is what I witnessed when I passed by a coulple of times.


----------



## SPITFIRE (Feb 10, 2005)

Seen 3 or 4 shantys tonight so I figured it was one of you guys so lets hear the ice thickness! I have to work some crazy hours the next few days so I wont be finding out for myself anytime soon.


----------



## Lordofallthatswims (Jan 28, 2008)

Twasn't I. Extenuating circumstances derailed my ice fishing plans.


----------



## Passmeabrewski (Jan 7, 2008)

There is 3.5" to 4", last night. Likely a solid 4"+ today. If you didn't see the video I posted, take a look. The ice was still giving that erie cracking sound.

Respect the ice, respect the ice, respect the ice.


----------



## patcheroo (Jan 3, 2003)

Fished there today. 3 to 4 inches of ice where I was. Snow machines were running the south shore at 60mph most of the afternoon (crazy fools) and the dude with the RC airplane was buzzing me for about two hours. Caught about 200 of Chemung's 4" monsters. I did weed through the small ones and bring home a nice gill dinner and a 26" pike.................................Patch


----------

